# coat colour?



## freyalouiseb (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi ya what is the colouring of the dog in my profile pic? I know its no breed standard but just wondering if it had a specific name, he has not black appart from his face and a whiter under coat/ belly hair


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm too new to know too many of the coat colors, so hopefully someone that is more knowledgable will see this


----------

